# Sweet and Spicy Pineapple Salsa



## FunknFoodies (Mar 6, 2013)

Here's a recipe for a sweet and spicy pineapple salsa I came up with a little while ago for Super Bowl... (I'm new here, so just starting to post )

*Ingredients:*
- 1 28 oz. can fire roasted tomatoes
- 1 cup pineapple, roughly chopped
- 1/2 red onion, roughly chopped
- 1 jalapeño, roughly chopped (2nd optional)
- 1 Anaheim pepper, roughly chopped
- 2 cloves garlic
- 1/2 cup cilantro (more or less to taste)
- Juice of 1 lime
- 1/2 tsp sugar
- Pinch cumin
- Pinch cayenne pepper
- Pinch crushed red pepper
- Salt & pepper to taste

*Directions:*
- Combine all of the ingredients into a food processor or blender and quickly pulse until you get the consistency you like. Taste and add another jalapeño if you want it more spicy.
- Best served cold, so place in an airtight container and refrigerate for a couple of hours. You can serve immediately if needed, but refrigerating will allow the flavors to properly meld together. Will keep in refrigerator for several days.

Let me know what you guys think! Enjoy!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Mar 8, 2013)

That looks fabulous!


----------

